# Dyeing-free classes



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Has anyone watched the free class from yesterday? I wasn't here during the live but apparently you get another chance when they email you the link. I watched it last night. 

I enjoyed the different techniques she showed, especially, dyeing the cakes. At first, I thought it would never work putting the cake into such a small bowl but she showed it on the nitty noddy and it looked great. I wanted to rewatch it again this morning but no longer available so I guess we get one viewing or one chance to view. I started it so late last night I fast forwarded through some parts just to get through it. 

If anyone else watches, let's have your thoughts. Part 2 starts on an hour and that I will see live.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Has anyone watched the free class from yesterday? I wasn't here during the live but apparently you get another chance when they email you the link. I watched it last night.
> 
> I enjoyed the different techniques she showed, especially, dyeing the cakes. At first, I thought it would never work putting the cake into such a small bowl but she showed it on the nitty noddy and it looked great. I wanted to re-watch it again this morning but no longer available so I guess we get one viewing or one chance to view. I started it so late last night I fast forwarded through some parts just to get through it.
> 
> If anyone else watches, let's have your thoughts. Part 2 starts on an hour and that I will see live.


Just finished part 2. She showed gradient dyeing, re dyeing a roving that she didn't like the original color, low immersion dyeing, some tie dye and a few other techniques. She dyed using Mason jars. I enjoyed seeing her processes. She also dyed fleece in the Mason jars. That I will definitely try.

This time I took a few pics and took notes.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What did she use for her dyes.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am going to watch the beginning again and hopefully, she said because I don't know. She used koolaide on one bunch and it really looked bright. She said in time, it will fade. She didn't use food colorings so I guess a color specific for dyeing. It was funny because the gentleman sitting and reading viewer questions obviously knew nothing about dyeing or yarn. It took him until the second lesson to say the work skein correctly. By mid second lesson, he was reminding the instructor to shake the red dye because it settled, to put in vinegar, etc. lol. She was sooooo nervous. Lol

Anyone who signed up for the class will get the second viewing tonight at 9:00 through an email link.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> What did she use for her dyes.


I just watched the beginning and she didn't say which brand of dye she used. When she did the koolaide, she didn't call it that....she called it fruit dye. She mentioned Gateraide and then said oops, I shouldn't have said that. I think she was not supposed to mention a brand so she isn't promoting any. Her dyes were all premixed in bottles and she did say she gave some to a friend and they still worked beautifully and some were 4-5 years old. I don't know if that helps you figure out what she used.

She layered the fleece in the mason jars alternating dye colors between handfuls of fleece. That is the one I will be trying.

Added: she just said she is using Cushing Dyes.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

where is this free class?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So she put some roving in the jar put some dye then more roving then more dye till it is filled. then let them sit for how long. You will have to fill us in.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

She used Jacquard dyes on day 1 also. I liked the idea of the plastic bags and using the bowl for the ball. My internet streams very slowly up here in the boondocks so I didn't get to watch much of day2.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mama879 said:


> So she put some roving in the jar put some dye then more roving then more dye till it is filled. then let them sit for how long. You will have to fill us in.


I believe that was premixed Cushing dye for this project because she also poured vinegar into the mason jars.

Pour some dye liquid into the jar, then add fiber and some vinegar. Continue to layer in this fashion. Do not cover. Sit in a canning bath with a few inches of water and let it cook in that for 30 minutes or until dye water is clear.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

cabingirl2006 said:


> where is this free class?


It was on the internet and had to sign up for it it was only at certain times and I think you can not go back to look again. I could be wrong.
Here is the original post:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459902-1.html


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I believe that was premixed Cushing dye for this project because she also poured vinegar into the mason jars.
> 
> Pour some dye liquid into the jar, then add fiber and some vinegar. Continue to layer in this fashion. Do not cover. Sit in a canning bath with a few inches of water and let it cook in that for 30 minutes or until dye water is clear.


Thank you. I have some really large canning jars I got many years ago at a yard sale I might be able to use them.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Thank you. I have some really large canning jars I got many years ago at a yard sale I might be able to use them.


She alternated dye colors as she filled the jars. Started by pouring about an inch of dye, then add some fiber and push it down into the dye. But not so much dye that it penetrates all the fiber. So now with white fiber on the top of the pile, add a little more fiber and you can change colors, them push that dye down into the fiber. Hope I have helped.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Also, when she did oven dyeing, she laid out roving/fiber, add dye sparingly, but make sure it does reach underside. But, Do not want it in a pool of dye. She varied the colors over the fiber in stripes. Cover with foil and bake at 350 for 15 minutes. Then take it out and add some water, just to make sure it is still wet, about 1 1/2 cups, then cover and bake another 30 minutes.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I liked the results of what she did. It was interesting to see her re dye roving that she said she didn't like the color. I really liked how she did the fleece. After pouring the dye and adding water, she pushed the fleece down with a thin stick or something. The thing I would do differently is not put so much fleece in the jars. 

I actually saw more of the second day than the first because I started watching the second showing so late I was drowsy and finally just stopped.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Also, when she did oven dyeing, she laid out roving/fiber, add dye sparingly, but make sure it does reach underside. But, Do not want it in a pool of dye. She varied the colors over the fiber in stripes. Cover with foil and bake at 350 for 15 minutes. Then take it out and add some water, just to make sure it is still wet, about 1 1/2 cups, then cover and bake another 30 minutes.


I liked that method. I think that is the first time I have seen roving dyed in the oven in a foil pan and covered like that.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What I saw was very interesting...a bit of the first day and all of the second day. Wish I had stayed up late and watched all of the first segment :sm16:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't know if this will take you to one Utube video or all of her (Hue Loco) podcasts, but I think she will be helpful for y'all. I have not died, but would one day like to dabble (I have a few "natural" skeins in waiting) in it. I watched three of her presentations and found them quite thorough and easy to follow.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=hue+loco+yarn+die&qpvt=hue+loco+yarn+die&FORM=VDRE


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I don't know if this will take you to one Utube video or all of her (Hue Loco) podcasts, but I think she will be helpful for y'all. I have not died, but would one day like to dabble (I have a few "natural" skeins in waiting) in it. I watched three of her presentations and found them quite thorough and easy to follow.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=hue+loco+yarn+die&qpvt=hue+loco+yarn+die&FORM=VDRE


Very cool thank you.


----------

